# Joey Tomocik vivipare?!



## Ferdinand (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Frage an die Seerosen Experten:

Kann die Seerose __ Joey Tomocik vivipare ausbilden?

Denn ich habe heute eine Jungpflanze entdeckt, die sich meiner Meinung nach aus einer alten Blüte entwickelt hat.

Die Jungpflanze besitzt bereits Wurzeln und kleine Blätter.

Wie ist das möglich?


Morgen folgt das Bild dazu.


----------



## niri (27. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Hi Ferdinand,

habe vor kurzem im Netz schon mal davon gelesen, dass diese Sorte eine Jungpflanze aus der Blüte gebildet hat. 

LG
ina


----------



## Ferdinand (27. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Hast du noch zufällig den Link?


----------



## niri (27. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Nein, habe ich leider nicht. Es war definitiv eine "Joey Tomocik", bestellt in einer australischen Wasserpflanzengärtnerei, die im "Truly Named" Programm teilnimmt. Ein Foto der verblühten Knospe mit der Jungpflanze war auch dabei.

Lg
ina


----------



## Ferdinand (28. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Hier sind die Bilder:

Aber warum kommt das so selten vor und warum ist es nirgends in der Literatur erwähnt?


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Kann man an den Knospen auf dem Bild die tatsächliche Farbe der Blüten erkennen?


----------



## Ferdinand (28. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Also ich habe die Seerose vom Herr German als Joey Tomocik gekauft.

Das diese Jungpflanze sich aus einer Blüte heraus entwickelt hat ist eine Vermutung. Auf den Bildern kann man es nicht so gut erkennen, aber man sieht meiner Meinung noch Ansätze der vier Kelchblättern.


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Joey Tomocik ist absolut kanarienvogelgelb. Es ist das klarste Gelb aller gelben Sorten: 

http://www.victoria-adventure.org/waterlilies_images/james_ks/joey_tomocik_gallery.html

Die Knospen auf Deinem Bild haben eine Farbe wie `Colonel A.J. Welch`,  und diese Sorte ist dafür bekannt dass sie vivipar ist. Allerdings kann man aus einer geschlossenen Knospe nicht unbedingt darauf schließen welche Farbe die geöffnete Blüte hat.


----------



## Ferdinand (28. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Hier ist eine Bildersammlung meiner "Joey Tomocik" :

Infos zu den Blättern:

-Stiel behaart.
-junge Blätter stark braun mamoriert.
-Ältere Blätter grasgrün; Balttunterseite rot mit dunkel Punkten/Muster.


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Wenn Deine Kamera die Farben nicht extrem blass wiedergibt, dann ist das keine `Joey Tomocik`.


----------



## Ferdinand (28. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Ist die Intensivität der Farbe das einzige Unterscheidungsmerkmal?

Edit:
Entschuldige habe gerade frisch Bilder zum alten Post,  von der Blattunterseite usw., hinzugefügt, dies sollte eine eindeutigere Identifizierung ermöglichen.


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Nein, da gibt es noch mehr Unterscheidungsmerkmale. Die Farbe ist aber das einfachste davon, sie ist so ungewöhnlich intensiv dass man die Sorte daran unter allen Umständen erkennen kann. Unsere Seerosenbecken sind nummeriert, aber wenn Joey Tomocik in Blüte ist, brauche ich keinen Plan und keine Nummer um zu wissen in welchem Becken sie steht. Die Farbe ist absolut unverwechselbar, einfach das echteste Gelb das es bei winterharten Seerosen gibt.


----------



## Ferdinand (28. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

In Beitrag #9 sind detail Bilder der Blätter.

Aber um welche Sorte handelt es sich dann?


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Detaillierter Vergleich von `Colonel Welch` (= I)  und `Joey Tomocik` (= II): 

Rhizom: I Marliac Rhizom - II Odorata-Rhizom

Petalen: I blasses Zitronengelb, zur Mitte hin kräftiger,  22 - 23 Stück
             II strahlend gelb, leicht gerundete Petalen, 26 - 28 Stück

Sepalen:  I blasses Zitronengelb mit grünen Spitzen, 4 Stück
               II grünlich, 4 Stück

Duft:  I nur jüngere Blüten duften
         II alle Blüten duften

Blütendurchmesser: I 15 cm
                              II 10 - 12 cm

Blatt: I 20 - 23 cm Durchmesser, oberseite olivgrün mit Zeichnung auf den jüngsten Blättern, unterseits grün mit bräunlichen Flecken auf den jüngeren Blättern, Sinus überlappend oder geöffnet
        II 20 - 25 cm Durchmesser, oberseits grün ohne Zeichnung, unterseits rotbraun mit Fleckung, Sinus kaum geöffnet

Blütenstiel: I purpur
                 II grün

Blattstiel: I gelbgrün
               II grün


----------



## Ferdinand (28. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Demnach wäre es bis auf den Sinus eine Joey Tomocik.

Den Rhizomtyp konnte ich nicht überprüfen.

Auch diese Bilder:

http://www.victoria-adventure.org/waterlilies/hardy_galleries/joey_tomocik.html

stimmen sowohl in Bau und in Farbe mit meinen überein.


----------



## Ferdinand (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Ich bin an Fachliteratur zur Bestimmung von Seerosen interessiert. Außerdem möchte ich mich näher informieren, wie man Seerosen züchtet und vermehrt. Zur Not auch in Englisch. Können sie mir da weiter helfen.


Vielen Dank


----------



## Annett (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Hallo.

Schau mal auf die HP von Herrn Bechthold: http://www.db-dasbunte.de/Berichte/Berichte vom Seerosenzuechter 2.htm
Fand ich als Einstieg ganz interessant... 
Zu seinem Buch kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich es noch nicht in der Hand hatte.


----------



## Vera44 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Hallo!

Meine als Colonel Welch gekaufte Seerose hat heute die erste Blüte für dieses Jahr. Sie ist bei mir nicht sehr blühfreudig.

Die anderen beiden Bilder sind von der "Unbekannten" Die Blattunterseite und das "Kindel" Eine Blüte hatte sie noch nicht, ich habe diese Seerose erst seit ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Ferdinand (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Wenn du eine Colonel hast könntest du mir bitte die Blattunter- und oberseite fotographieren (erwachsenes Blatt).
Evtl. noch die Stielfrabe eines Blattes/ Blüte nennen und mir sagen ob ihre Stiele behaart sind oder nicht.


----------



## niri (29. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*



Ferdinand schrieb:


> Ich bin an Fachliteratur zur Bestimmung von Seerosen interessiert. Außerdem möchte ich mich näher informieren, wie man Seerosen züchtet und vermehrt. Zur Not auch in Englisch. Können sie mir da weiter helfen.
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank



Hi Ferdinand,

fast alle Bücher über Seerosen sind schon mal hier aufgelistet: http://http://www.seerosenforum.de/Allerlei/Publikationen.aspx

Außerdem empfehlenswerte Bücher auf Englisch:
"Encyclopedia of Water Garden Plants" by Greg Speichert and Sue Speichert, viele Infos auch zu Seerosen, ausführliche Beschreibungen vieler Teichpflanzen (inkl. tropischer und subtropischer) und viele Bilder.
"Aquatic Plants and Their Cultivation" by Helen Nash and Steve Stroupe (viele Infos zu Seerosen).

Noch ein älteres Buch über Seerosen: "Encyclopedia of the Water-Lily" by Charles O. Masters.

dann gibt es noch das hier: http://http://www.watergardenersinternational.org/checklist/checklist.html

und die Infos auf der Seite http://http://www.watergardenersinternational.org/waterlilies/main.html

LG
Ina


----------



## Vera44 (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Hallo Ferdinand!

Nun kann ich Dir endlich die Bilder einstellen. Ich mußte dafür in den Teich. Ich habe ein Blatt von der Ober- und Unterseite fotografiert. Der Blattstengel ist nur ganz zart behaart.
Während die Gladistonia und die pinkfarbene Seerose schon morgens aufgehen, zeigt sich die Colonel Welch erst mittags in ihrer ganzen Schönheit.


----------



## Ferdinand (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Joey Tomocik vivipare?!*

Vielen vielen Dank für die Mühe!

Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort.

Blüte und Blatt sehen sich sehr ähnlich, jedoch ist der Stiel nicht so behaart wie die meiner "Joey Tomocik".

So heute habe ich die Viviparie geerntet und getropft.

Und siehe da, sie hat schon eine Blütenknospe 

Ps.: Im vierten Bild (SN853120) habe ich meine "Joey Tomocik" mal anderest fotographiert. Doch eine echte Joey Tomocik ???


----------

